# hoster



## EMinus (12. Februar 2002)

hi 
ich wollte mal fragen ober ihr hoster kennt die wenig oder garnischt fürs hosten nehmen ich bräuchte auf jeden php oder ssi  mysql wäre wünschenswert so um 10 mb brauch ich währ nett wen ihr mir helfen würdet und wenn möglich pasted mal euer erfahrungen mit den hostern
thx EMi


----------



## soraxdesign (13. Februar 2002)

da sieht schlecht aus. ich hatte mal einen der hat php angeboten (kostenlos glaubisch mom *favdurchsuch* ne habs net mehr war irgendwas mit m...medien oder so) die hatten sowas. ansonsten nix. nich hol mir jetz auch webspace (50mb + domain + cgi + php4 + mysql und den ganzen schrapel) für 5€im mon...das geht eigentlich. will das bei *www.levanzo.de* holen. falls einer damit erfahreungen hat - bidde ma posten...nich dassich mich da auf was einlasse .
wie gesagt sieht schlecht aus. n paar mark (oder halt *€*) musste halt dafür abdrücken ;(
mfg sabre


----------



## Dunsti (14. Februar 2002)

also bzgl. Levanzo is mir nix negatives bekannt. 

abraten kann ich aber von http://www.domainbox.de .... schlecht Erreichbarkeit (mehrmals täglich down) und schlechter Support (am Telefon meistens nur das Freizeichen)

Ich persönlich bin bei http://www.hosteurope.de und bin damit sehr zufrieden ... (50MB, 1 Domain, CGI, PHP3+4, htaccess, MySQL, SSI, 100 Email-Accounts, 15GB Traffic incl., usw. für 7,90 € im Monat)


Dunsti


----------



## soraxdesign (14. Februar 2002)

gut dann werdich mich da mal anmelden   - meine seite braucht .de domain...de.vu suckt sooft down un allgemein das klischee ".de.vu"  
mfg sabre

ps:sorry 4 offtopic


----------

